# Kingdom Death April Releases



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

We've seen some disturbing stuff from the guys at Kingdom Death, but these actually are pretty nice minis one and all. The description of the Satan minis and the fact the swordswoman is wearing what appears to be a half-skirt of penises reminds us that they can be sick puppies when they put their minds to it though.



> So great was Satan’s self-obsession that it split into twin hermaphrodite lovers to share the world with itself. They roam Kingdom Death, drunk with self-lust and power, trapped by their own vanity in fragile human frames. Their armor of living tongues shares the taste of the world between the twins. Satan is a vicious masochist, poisoning the minds of any it comes across. The pair is well hated by other entities, as they only seek to disrupt balance for their own satisfaction.






















> Warlords use their power to stoke the dim, delicate flame of humanity into a roaring fire of martial strength. Whether raising armies of bedraggled, simpering survivors or transforming settlements into martial fortresses, they are inspirational, practical and blood thirsty.












Storm Knight


> A toothless survivor tells the story of the knight in the center of the clouds. It was a beautiful sight, obscured by jets of steam and water issuing from ornate faces in its armor. A bitter, metal taste in the storming air. A bolt of light struck him, twisting his body and knocking the teeth from his clenched jaw.






















> The Deserter Knight has experienced trauma so horrible that it destroys the Twilight Order's mind locks that remove the memories and personality of initiates. Suddenly faced with their humanity and unproteced from the horrors they face the Deserter will often flee. Without the careful aid of an Archivist, the Deserter loses control of the relic hood and sword which torture the Deserter. In order to continue wielding the relics, Deserters will often turn their hoods into tattered bandages and chain their swords to their bodies.
> The Twilight Knights order once protected the recorded knowledge of humanity in Kingdom Death. Now in shambles, the Twilight Knights, with their partner archivists, struggle to keep the tiny flame of knowledge alive.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

well, fuck, simply astounding! truly my kind of sculpt :laugh:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Holy fuck that storm knight is ridiculous!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


>


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

That Storm Knight would make a great Tzeentch or Undead Sorcerer.
Also, I know a few gamers that would find a use for swordswoman wearing a skirt of dick-trophies.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Roganzar said:


> That Storm Knight would make a great Tzeentch or Undead Sorcerer.
> Also, I know a few gamers that would find a use for swordswoman wearing a skirt of dick-trophies.



The storm knight would make an awesome wfb lord/sorcerer! Totally agree!


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

That storm knight is pretty badass.
I've bought a few of their mini's over the years now and I've never been disapointed. The one time I had a problem (messed up arm), I contacted them and they replaced it AND sent me a few extra's.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

That's a Slaanesh Mistress (Lord) right there! :good:

As for that knight, ooh, Grandfather must employ him...... :crazy:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Tawa said:


> That's a Slaanesh Mistress (Lord) right there! :good:
> 
> As for that knight, ooh, Grandfather must employ him...... :crazy:


Sweet Jesus, that might be the greatest thing I've heard all day. Plaque that dude out, paint up the mist kinda like this:







, maybe a few nurgle daemons around him? 

Oh, must have.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> Sweet Jesus, that might be the greatest thing I've heard all day. Plaque that dude out, paint up the mist kinda like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This. Definitely this. :good:


----------

